

Dart Web Toolkit: inspired by GWT. - michaelwww
http://dartwebtoolkit.com/

======
voidlogic
Cool, but what I really want is a Go version of GWT that compiles to asm.js (
_crosses fingers_ ), and of course talks to server side Go rather than Java.

